
PHP 7 now quick enough to run a gameboy emulator - randomname2
https://github.com/gabrielrcouto/php-terminal-gameboy-emulator
======
rydgel
At 10 fps, with no graphics (ascii cli).

~~~
realharo
Pretty sure the cli thing slows it down rather than speeding it up.

